# Shirts coming untucked?



## Poke Alex (Jul 14, 2010)

I seem to have a perpetual issue with keeping my dress shirts properly tucked. Does anyone else have this problem or advice?

Should I:
- Find longer shirts?
- Find higher rise pants?
- Construct some method of fastening the shirt to the inside of the pants?
- Just wear a jacket?
- Stop worrying about it?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The first solution is a longer shirt tail but in addition I suggest looking for pants with a waist band that "grips" the shirt. Some have a rubbery band inside and others have a courser fabric that grips the shirt tail.Talk to your tailor or the person who does your alterations and see if they can offer a solution.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

More than likely it's a combination of too short shirt tails and trousers worn at the hips instead of the natural waist. Both require money (i.e. new stuff) to fix. I have also seen folks adopt the military approach of a garter attaching the tops of your socks to the shirt bottom. Kind of extreme in my opinion.

One simple technique I have been using with more "blousey" shirt is to tuck my undershirt into my underwear. At first it seems kind of weird, but this keeps the shirt tucked in as it is not constantly moving up with your normal daily activity.

Try it. It might work!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the same problem and have yet to find the ideal solution. I'm almost inclined to believe it has something to do with the way I'm built and so I am destined to forever fight the battle of unbuttoning and unzipping and retucking. Quite a hassle. I've found too that it happens no matter whether I am skinny as a rail or carrying a few too many pounds around the middle. It is perplexing and frustration.


----------



## Poke Alex (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far! I have an extremely small budget so I am limited to whatever I can find off the rack in department stores. I do try to keep my undershirt tucked into my boxer shorts, actually! Unfortunately it's difficult to find undershirts that fit me properly, as well as dress shirts.

My main problem is likely my build: 6'5" and very high-waisted with wide hips. In t-shirts I normally wear a Large Tall if I can find them... but most often have to settle for Large. I require constant replenishing of my undershirt supply as I tend to be a sweater, so I usually have to bite the bullet and just buy what I can buy easily.


----------



## billingslyworthington (Jun 23, 2009)

It's probably b/c your shirts are too big in the shoulders and/or body. Take a pic of yourself and i'm sure people here can diagnose properly.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Answers in blue

- Find longer shirts? That will help a bit, and prevent them from coming all the way out, but won't stop them from creeping up.
- Find higher rise pants? That might help a bit more. Not only does it provide more overlap (same as a longer shirt), for many men the waistband on their pants moves less when it sits on their true waist, not below it on their hips.
- Construct some method of fastening the shirt to the inside of the pants? If this includes shirt grippers, then by all means, yes. Get some of the rubbery strips sewn into your waistband and that will likely be the end of the problem. I have my trousers made with a relatively long/high rise and have shirt grippers in them - my shirt effectively becomes a pair of suspenders - there is no chance that it will come out. When I'm wearing OTR pants without the grippers, I have to re-tuck fairly often.
- Just wear a jacket? Covers the problem, but doesn't fix it.
- Stop worrying about it? Fix it, _then_ stop worrying about it.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if its an option you're open to, but my trim fit shirts don't come untucked and blouse out the way my more traditionally cut ones do. I sit at a desk all day and am constantly bending over to get to file drawers or walking over to the printer so with normal shirts, they blouse out very quickly. With trim fit shirts, I can go all day without having to retuck.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

This is why I get Nordstrom shirts - longer shirt tails.

You can also try to order Talbott shirts and ask for a longer tail. Their rep can measure you.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Everything above is wrong if your shirt tail is long enough. The solution is to add another 1 or 2 buttons at the bottom. The tails untuck because the front bottom spreads apart as you sit and stand. This permits the fabric on the side to lift out of your trousers. Find a tailor with a buttonhole machine and your problem will be solved.


----------



## AskDandy (Jul 3, 2010)

LE/Military also use a rubberized belt that doesn't need to be sewn in. Google sticky belt, waist belt or the like. I imagine they'd take a little getting used to, but in the end so does tucking in your shirt constantly.


----------



## norbarnes (Jul 25, 2010)

Having experienced the same problem I accidentally came across the solution. For me, it was properly fitted shirts and trousers. Having been inspired by this very forum I stepped up from chinos and shirts too wide in the body/shoulders to tailer fitted pants and properly sized shirts. The problem stopped! Good luck to you.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

From my experience it means the shirts are too blousy. Have your tailor taper them to fit your body and you won't have this problem. (Or buy custom made shirts.)


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Poke Alex said:


> I seem to have a perpetual issue with keeping my dress shirts properly tucked. Does anyone else have this problem or advice?
> 
> Should I:
> - Find longer shirts?
> ...


I have had excellent results with this product. 
https://www.flexbelt.net/


----------



## Poke Alex (Jul 14, 2010)

These are fantastic suggestions! I think the sticky belt option is most realistic for me at this point... and it looks like there are some retailers near me that sell them. I do worry a little about it being uncomfortable, but I should definitely give it a try.

Thanks everyone!


----------

